# Help identify cichlid



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Please help me find out what he is 
What I know is that it's a male and not an acei 
Thanks spiro


----------



## newforestrob (Jan 21, 2011)

looks like a pseudotropheus sp. possibly an " elongatus yellowtail" yours seems a bit dark,does it have white tip on the dorsal?


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

No but I really like the colors but dont have a female


----------



## newforestrob (Jan 21, 2011)

does he look like this in person,I dont know how common this fish is
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=2208


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

labidochromis hongi


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Thank you very much rob. I confirmed that it was e.yellow tail 
Do you know of any one that breeds these fish ?


----------



## newforestrob (Jan 21, 2011)

where did you get him?and how did you confirm?I would check with Mike at Finatics or put up a want add,good luck


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

I clicked the link and it was exactly like him.
Thanks I'll call mike later on


----------



## guti9512 (Feb 21, 2011)

r u sure beacuase i bought a fish that look like that and it was called elongatus mpanga 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=876 it looks very simlar to the other


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah I dont think it is the first fish as it has a different shaped head. Guti probably has it closest...if it is a pure fish at all.


----------



## newforestrob (Jan 21, 2011)

I would tend to agree,probably more common aswell


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

It's body shape is more like the first one and it's fins are bigger than the second fish.. 
Any way these species could cross breed


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes, usually any fish with the same name (genius??) can cross breed. Will they? not always, but in this case when the males look so similar a female probably wont be as picky.


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

The males look almost exactly the same... When my guy starts chasing other fish the part before his dorsal fin goes slightly white


----------

